# 06 650 H1 not sure if Diff Lock is working, I have some ?



## JOE G

HI, Not sure if the diff lock is working for the front, I haven’t actually drive it to test it since I noticed it but I don't hear it make noise (4WD still makes noise and works) Also the lock icon on dash isn’t lighting up. Any ideas on what to check, the dealer did change diff fluid and one of the front axle seals I think the right side. Thanks


----------



## brute for mud

lock and drive it careful if it stif as all heck its most likely working


----------



## JOE G

I am going to take it for a ride tom to check. But its not makeing noise or displaying lock.


----------



## Eight

You will know if the diff lock is working or not. If its ingaged it should be hard to even turn the bars.


----------



## J2!

^^ X2 And diff lock doesn't make any noise when it engages. You usually have to move a few feet for it to lock in anyway, it won't lock in just sitting still.. Since yours is an 06' it is manual, cable operated not electronic, therefore no noise..


----------



## JOE G

Ok 

1. When I have diff lock on and I wiggle the streeing it engages/disengages ( This was before checking elec connection).

2. The left axle moves in and out a very slight amount the right side doesnt move at all ( This doesn't make it engage or disengage when I move it). How do you tighten the axle like I said it doesnt move much.
3. If I leave it alone and have diff lock engaged by the lever but its not engaged if I pull the elec wire off where it goes in to diff and then put it on itll engage and then disengage when I take it off, I know this because I leave it in two wheel drive and I can here it activate and also the dash says lock. it seems the the connection is loose I cleaned it all up and put dieelctric grease in connector and it seems to be working Ill check more tom, I ran out of time.

4. Where are the dealers grounding the diffs from and to where?


----------



## Eight

You have to tighten the tension on the cable going to the diff itself every now and then. There should be a spot on the cable going to the diff to tighten it up.


----------



## JOE G

The cable seems to be pulling teh piston all the way out.


----------



## J2!

When you lock the lever down it automatically goes into 4wd even if it was in 2wd when you flipped the lever.. That's probably what you are hearing the 4wd engaging not the diff lock.. As I said the diff lock WILL NOT engage with it just sitting still you have to be moving..


----------



## Eight

Yep you got to spin the tires a half a rotation before the locker engages. The locker will make zero noise. The little noise that you hear is the 4wd engaging. If you have to turn the wheels for the locker to work then the cable needs to be tightened.


----------



## JOE G

Ok so I played with the adjustment some, what is tightening when there are more or less threads showing? Now when I drive say with 4wd switch off but with the 4wd engaged by useing the locker switch the icon on the pod will turn on and off ( Flash) but the diff lock still seems like its engaged ( Dff locker lever on the whole time)


----------



## J2!

If you have the lever on then it is suppose to be engaged.. You kinda lost me here:thinking:.. But when you engage the lever it automatically puts it in 4wd.. Not sure about your flashing deal cause my pod is fried.. Yours probably will too sooner or later, it was a common problem with them in 06'... Very rarely do I EVER use the diff lock on mine, only if I'm stuck in some bad stuff.. Can't steer it with it engaged, nor go very fast, about 8mph I think..


----------



## JOE G

What i mean is that the 4wd and the lock light will go out, if I have the 4wd drive selector engaged and the locker engaged only the lock light will flash or go out.


----------



## Eight

Mine does the same thing. The light won't come on half the time..nothing to worry about as long it will engage into 4wd, you should be ight.


----------



## JOE G

So does anyone know which wire s in the pod maybe dirty or control the light on the dash? My axle moves sometimes a sligh bit I mean real slight on the left side the right side is tight. Is thsi ok, Its just a small amount.


----------



## Eight

I don't have a clue. Best thing to do would to be to find a wiring diagram.


----------

